# Lib balm that is leaking honey



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Older batch of lip balm. As affair as I know when it was fresh I never had a problem with it. I had some left over rewarmed it and pour it in some tubes and jars and now have honey leaching out of it. I am using one of the common recipes. Any Ideals on what is going on. 
David


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

You have an oil phase and a water phase (honey) that are not miscible. After time the two phases separate like oil and vinegar salad dressing.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I've found that mine works best if I only put a drop of honey in for every 7 or 8 tubes


----------

